# CC Rennen in Hainstadt (bei Seligenstadt/Hessen)



## speciallady (6. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

fährt jemand von Euch am Sonntag das CC Rennen in Hainstadt?

Ein paar Infos aus einem anderem Forum

Am Sonntag findet in Hainstadt eines derältesten CC Rennen in Deutschland statt. Das gibts schon grob geschätzte 18 Jahr. Eventuell mit aussetzern. Das weis ich net so genau. Die Strecke ist Topfeben und geht nur über zumeist gut zu befahrende Schotter und Waldwege. Trails sind auch dabei. Macht echt Spaß weil es eben auch nicht so schwer ist.

Hier ein paar Infos die ich im WWW gefunden hab:

Strecke: 3km Rundkurs, keine Steigungen,Waldwege, Trails ( Sand!! )

Die Strecke ist zu 90% identisch mit der Strecke auf der bis 2003 die Hessische Saisoneröffnung im CC stattfand, damals veranstaltet vom RFC Moevia. Prominente Starter waren u.a. Wolfram Kurschat, Ralph Berner.....
Konditionell ein hartes Rennen!

Startzeiten:

10 Uhr Senioren, Jg.73 und älter, Rennlänge 50 Min+1 Runde 
10:15 Uhr Damen, jg.89 und älter, Rennlänge 30Min+1 Runde
11:15 Uhr Männliche Jugend, Jg.92/93, Rennlänge 3 Runden
11:15Uhr Junioren, Jg.90/91, Rennlänge 30Min+1 Runde
11:15Uhr Juniorinnen/weibliche Jugend, Jg.90-93, Rennlänge30Min+1 Runde
11:15 Uhr Schüler, Jg.94/95, Rennlänge 3 Runden
11:15 Uhr Schülerinnen u.U13 weibl, Jg.94 u.jünger, Rennlänge 2 Runden
13 Uhr U13 männl. Jg.96 u.jünger, Rennlänge 2 Runden
13:30 Uhr Herren, Jg. 89 u.älter, Rennlänge 50 Min+1 Runde

Startgebühr 5-10 Euro nach Klasse, Nachmeldegebühr 2,50 Euro bis 1 Std.vor Start, für das Senioren Rennen bis 9:30 Uhr.

Duschen und Bike-Waschplatz vorhanden.

Start und Anmeldung ist am Sportzentrum in Hainburg Ortsteil Hainstadt, Ausschilderung ab dem Bahnübergang. 

VG Speciallady


----------

